# What model is this?



## Pizzafellow (Sep 10, 2021)

I can't find the model number anywhere.
How do I go about getting the right replacement parts.
Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## mehmetkl (Sep 6, 2021)

The features of the VT6290 model seemed close. However, it also looks like an old model. Need to find it.  It's is hard to find on his site because the listings are always up to date. I hope someone can help you.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Pizzafellow said:


> I can't find the model number anywhere.
> How do I go about getting the right replacement parts.
> Any help will be much appreciated.


try model dk306300av
that is off the tag.


----------



## Pizzafellow (Sep 10, 2021)

iowagold said:


> try model dk306300av
> that is off the tag.


Thanx for the input.
I actually found the serial and model numbers.
Model DK0681.(see pic)
It looks like a 1979 machine. But when I put in the model number to look for parts, I get nothing.
I am also posting a pic of the power switch that I took apart by mistake and now I am struggling to put it together, because it was working just fine.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what are you having assy trouble on?
electrical or the parts inside?


----------



## Pizzafellow (Sep 10, 2021)

iowagold said:


> what are you having assy trouble on?
> electrical or the parts inside?


Hey iowagold. The compressor was working just fine except for a small leak, which I didnt know where it came from. So I decided to restore it. I have it now all apart on my bench. I just need new gaskets for the pump cylinder head.
How about making my own with the form-a-gasket tube?
Would that work?
And I was able to put that pressure switch back together. It was a #[email protected]& pain.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lots of heat on the head
best to make it out of copper or 
find the right head gasket.


----------



## Pizzafellow (Sep 10, 2021)

iowagold said:


> lots of heat on the head
> best to make it out of copper or
> find the right head gasket.


I finally found the right gasket kit on eBay.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cool!
well done!


----------

